# Most Recent Finished Project



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Here is a pic of a sweater I made for me using LK 150.

Yarn: Rowan Revive purchased form at Deramores on sale.
36% silk 36 % cotton 28 % viscose. Colors: grit and pumice.

Pattern: Tribe by Rowan found on Ravelry. 

Did chart on Excel from pictures on Ravelry. Swatched and plugged in my measurements off of my best (recent) fitting clothes. I made it ¾ sleeves instead of short. I made the whole sweater longer than the shown in the picture. Despite the fiber content, the yarn was not difficult to knit. While knitting I was not sure I liked the yarn, it felt a little heavy. After washing and rinsing with very little fabric softener I like the feel a lot. I used FC 6 for the bottom part fair isle. I used the regular carriage on the top part putting needles on and on hold (in a nutshell). I discovered a mistake in the pattern after I had finished sewing it. I am not going to lose sleep over it. Life is too short and no one is going to stare and realize Ive made a mistake while Im wearing it. I was also going to short darts at the bust, I forgot and was way past the point where I had planned to do it. I thought, ah well, this project will be without darts.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

that is really nice. I haven't gotten brave to get this far.


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

really beautiful. Love the colors


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Very, very nice. I love the pattern and the colors chosen.
Well done!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Now that is so lovely :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty and something special.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely! Wear it with pride!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is very pretty- the colors are so nice together. I love wearing Raglans. Sharron


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the design as well as the colours.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Well done - I really like it! I like to change patterns to my liking, too!  Ann


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great sweater, well done!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Well done it is stunning


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Whoa. That is a great sweater/jumper. Love the style, love the color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind comments. It is nice to share machine knit accomplishments with fellow machine knitters. I like to see what others are making also.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Tastefully designed and beautifully knit.


----------



## Susie50 (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful well done.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely sweater, love those colors too.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful. I love the colors you chose.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Very, very pretty. Love the colors. 

Well worth all the work to hand select the needles for the fairisle work with the FC-6 carriage.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Really beautiful


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

wonderful combination of stitch elements


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Excellent work!! Lovely!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I like your top. I have an LK 150, but I only have the ordinary Carriage, is F.C. a Fairisle Carriage, or what we in the U.K. call an Intarsia Carriage? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

quill-ws said:


> Hello, I like your top. I have an LK 150, but I only have the ordinary Carriage, is F.C. a Fairisle Carriage, or what we in the U.K. call an Intarsia Carriage? From, Susan, U.K.


The FC 6 is the fair isle carriage. Unfortunatly, They don't make it anymore. I was lucky enough to finally find one. I like it a lot. You can knit fair isle with 2 colors with one pass. I did not pay the outragous amount the last one I saw sold on ebay. The intarsia carriage is different. I have the intarsia carriage AG 10. They stopped making it not too long ago. I've read somewhere, I think on the LK 150 Yahoo group, that they'll be coming up with another intarsia carriage-not sure how accurate news. I have also seen on ebay AG 11 they said it was for the LK 150. May someone on this forum has more accurate info. I have tried my intarsia carriage a couple of times, not too fond of it. It keeps dropping stitches. Maybe I'm going too fast, I don't know.

Anyway, again, thanks to all the nice comments.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You have put a lot of effort into your sweater and it's knit very nicely. Really like your colors


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you Anouchic, let us hope that this Carriage will be coming back. The LK 150 is a really good K.M. I have other K.M`s but this one is so useful for D.K. and Chunky Yarn, and I like the Plating Facility, the Yarn if Threaded Correctly cannot make Mistakes like some K.M`s. I have made quite a lot of items on it, and will continue to do so. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Well done. You should be very proud.


----------



## meshter (Oct 31, 2014)

nice job 
have an lk150-did not get yet to 2 color projects


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is so incredible...your detail to the colors and where you picked up the different designs is wonderful! I love it!!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

quill-ws said:


> Thank you Anouchic, let us hope that this Carriage will be coming back. The LK 150 is a really good K.M. I have other K.M`s but this one is so useful for D.K. and Chunky Yarn, and I like the Plating Facility, the Yarn if Threaded Correctly cannot make Mistakes like some K.M`s. I have made quite a lot of items on it, and will continue to do so. From, Susan, U.K.


I agree. LK 150 is a great machine. It is light weight, uncomplicated, reasonably priced machine that can do a lot. I have knit a few projects on it using a wide range of yarns, from fingering to worsted, and a few different kinds of fiber, silk/cotton, silk/linen, cotton and off course wool.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

very nice


----------

